# Ovary twinges/pain during down regulation - Is this normal?



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Can anyone tell me if it is normal to have twinges in your ovaries during down regulation. I have been down regulating for 18 days now and for the past couple of days my ovaries have been twinging and today it is more regular. I am really worried that I have developed cysts from the buserelin injections.

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm on day 17 of downregging and am also starting to get twinges, kind of like weak af cramps/twinges, I don't think it's anything to worry about as you may be about to have another slight bleed before you start stimming. Fingers crossed your next scan show all is good and you're ready to stim. Even if you get a slight cyst it shouldn't stop treatment, d'regging always seem to make me end up with a cyst.


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you for your reply HippyDippyChick. It turns out that I don't have cysts, but it appears that the down regulation hasn't worked. My endometrium is thick and my oestrogen levels are high.   

Hope everything works out for your cycle


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

are you having to continue down regging ? fingers crossed xx


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

No, they have told me to stop the injections and wait for a period. Do you know anyone that this has happened to? Do you have any idea how long it might take to get af? Sorry to ask questions, but I am really frustrated about it all. x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I was about to say that i felt a couple of twinges too at some point during my down regulation and everything was fine at the baseline scan 

I'm sorry about how it turned out for you Chase - what a nightmare


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

A lady who was at the same clinic as me was downregging for just over 5 weeks, after 4 weeks she had to change from the nasal spray over to the injections and she did finally downreg.


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for your replies ladies. 

I think they want me to abandon it because my lining is 10mm (thicker than normal for me!!!) and my oestrogen levels are in the thousands despite taking 0.5 Buserelin each day. They didn't even suggest me taking the injections for longer, they have just told me to stop and wait until I can start again.

Why can't things be easy eh?


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

*hugs* fingers crossed you can start again very soon


----------



## ditzyfish (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi

Came across this thread looking for answers on google. I've been sniffing Nafarelin since Monday and as of yesterday have been experiencing ovulation type pains - like a stabbing pain on my left which has become worse today. Bad enough for me to take painkillers. So if I am indeed ovulating will that mean this cycle will have to be stopped? And I'll have to wait till the next one to start again?


----------

